# Snow Sub-Contractors



## US Lawns NJ

We are looking for reliable operators to clear snow at selected sites in Ocean County. We are looking for : 
Owner Operators of Snow Clearing Equipment
You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2010 to April 30, 2011 when snow or ice events occur. 

Sample of rates we offer: 

Truck with 8.0-8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour 
Skidsteer w/8'Push Box - $85 to $100 per hour 
4WD Backhoe w/10'-12' Push Box - $160 to $190


Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance 

Interested? Contact us today to arrange a meeting.


----------



## crazyboy

3/4 ton with 7'6" blade with wings and tailgate spreader available in Toms River.


----------



## grandview

So a guy in his 1st year plowing with no insurance will make how much?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

grandview;1491898 said:


> So a guy in his 1st year plowing with no insurance will make how much?




What's you talking about willis ?


----------



## grandview

US Lawns said:


> We are looking for reliable operators to clear snow at selected sites in Ocean County. We are looking for :
> Owner Operators of Snow Clearing Equipment
> You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2010 to April 30, 2011 when snow or ice events occur.
> 
> Sample of rates we offer:
> 
> Truck with 8.0-8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour
> Skidsteer w/8'Push Box - $85 to $100 per hour
> 4WD Backhoe w/10'-12' Push Box - $160 to $190
> 
> *Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance *
> 
> Interested? Contact us today to arrange a meeting.





Dogplow Dodge;1491912 said:


> What's you talking about willis ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

grandview;1491981 said:


>


Rates will vary ? Oh, I sort of get it...

Varying rates on subs isn't fair, based upon experience and they're equipment ?

When I hire employees, I do the same thing, but I guess it doesn't apply in hiring subs....

How about explaining your theory ?

Thanks GV !Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Those wore the rates from two seasons ago, what's this seasons rates?


----------



## Longae29

Why isn't varying rates for subs fair? We certainly pay a guy quite a bit more who has several years of experience with a wideout plow on his truck more than a first year plower with a 7' blade. Why wouldn't that make sense?


----------



## US Lawns NJ

crazyboy;1491893 said:


> 3/4 ton with 7'6" blade with wings and tailgate spreader available in Toms River.


Call me to set up a meeting 732-341-2032


----------



## lilweeds

anything in pa?


----------



## US Lawns NJ

No we are in Ocean County NJ Sorry


----------



## lilweeds

Ok, I know one of the Jersey US Lawns was doing land work near me.


----------



## US Lawns NJ

U.S. Lawns is nationwide and has 240 offices in 40 states. I am advertising for my office in Ocean County NJ. go to www.uslawns.com and you can find contact information of the ofices near you. They may or maynot be looking for subs.


----------



## MatthewG

lilweeds;1492191 said:


> Ok, I know one of the Jersey US Lawns was doing land work near me.


There is a US Lawns right in the center of Allentown, I went to buy one of their skidsteers, but didnt buy it, seemed like a shady place - I have the number if you want it


----------



## Liberty LLC

I have two plows one is a 9ft blade and one is 7.5 
Still searching for subs?


----------



## carrfamily01

I have one truck available for hire. 2010 F350 v10 w/ 8' straight blade. Both truck and operator are extremely reliable. Operator has 10+ years experience. Questions:1) Do you offer set hours/guarantees? 2) if not what is the average time spent per event? Thank you in advance.


----------



## US Lawns NJ

We pre-assign work to you prior to the season start which will keep your truck busy for the storm.


----------



## Mabserv

US Lawns said:


> We are looking for reliable operators to clear snow at selected sites in Ocean County. We are looking for :
> Owner Operators of Snow Clearing Equipment
> You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2010 to April 30, 2011 when snow or ice events occur.
> 
> Sample of rates we offer:
> 
> Truck with 8.0-8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour
> Skidsteer w/8'Push Box - $85 to $100 per hour
> 4WD Backhoe w/10'-12' Push Box - $160 to $190
> 
> Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance
> 
> Interested? Contact us today to arrange a meeting.


Hello,
I am a sub out of middlesex county. I have a 3500 with a 7'6" plow and a skid steer with a 8'6" snow box/plow. Let me know if you have anything available in my area. We are fully insured and very reliable. Owner operated and equipment is new.

Thank you


----------



## razr777

This is interesting to know since i contacted one of the us lawns branch and the rates was much lower for a sub than these. maybe i contacted the wrong branch who do i ask for when i call you i may decide to go your way instead.


----------



## Spool it up

US Lawns said:


> We are looking for reliable operators to clear snow at selected sites in Ocean County. We are looking for :
> Owner Operators of Snow Clearing Equipment
> You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2010 to April 30, 2011 when snow or ice events occur.
> 
> Sample of rates we offer:
> 
> Truck with 8.0-8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour
> Skidsteer w/8'Push Box - $85 to $100 per hour
> 4WD Backhoe w/10'-12' Push Box - $160 to $190
> 
> Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance
> 
> Interested? Contact us today to arrange a meeting.


what's the operators rate ?


----------



## US Lawns NJ

*rate*

opertators rate is $25 p/hr


----------



## Spool it up

US Lawns said:


> We are looking for reliable operators to clear snow at selected sites in Ocean County. We are looking for :
> Owner Operators of Snow Clearing Equipment
> You must be available 24 hours a day 7 days a week from December 1, 2010 to April 30, 2011 when snow or ice events occur.
> 
> Sample of rates we offer:
> 
> Truck with 8.0-8.5' blade - $75 to $100 per hour
> Skidsteer w/8'Push Box - $85 to $100 per hour
> 4WD Backhoe w/10'-12' Push Box - $160 to *$190*
> 
> Rates will vary and are based on experience, equipment, and insurance
> 
> Interested? Contact us today to arrange a meeting.


US Lawns, NJ 
Junior Member Join Date: Nov 2010
Location: Ocean County, New Jersey
Posts: 16

rate

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

opertators rate is *$25* p/hr

*sounds a little better $215 hour plus your fueling the machine , correct ?*


----------



## White Gardens

razr777;1545260 said:


> This is interesting to know since i contacted one of the us lawns branch and the rates was much lower for a sub than these. maybe i contacted the wrong branch who do i ask for when i call you i may decide to go your way instead.


Probably all depends on how hard up they are for subs.

..........


----------



## razr777

White Gardens this is true my friend this is true .


----------

